# تاريخ الاضطهاد بالكنيسة القبطية



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (10 يوليو 2011)

سلام ونعمة لكل اعضاء المنتدي اود ان اقترح عليكم اقتراح شغل تفكيري 
منذو قترة طويلة الا وهو لماذا لا تكون هناك ارشفة او تأريخ لحياةالاضطهادات والقتل التي تعرض له المسيحيين منذو بداية المسيحية وحتي العصر الحديث فلقد لاحظت في تعاملى مع المسيحيين *( قبل العودة الي المسيحية )* ان الكثير منهم عندما يذكر امام احد المسلمين عن الاضطهادات وعمليات القتل التي تعرض لها شعب الكنيسة القبطية يسأله هذا الاسلامي سؤال بسيط جدا *( هل لديك امثلة واضحة موثقة على ماتدعية ؟ )* وبصراحة في الاغلب الاعم من اجباتهم كانت تمتمة غير مفهومة والقليل منهم من يذكر حادثة او اكثر ولكن بدو ان يأصلها تاريخيا وتفصيله على النحو الجيد لكونهم ليسوا على دراية جيدة بتاريخهم والاحداث الدامية التي مر بها الاجداد وحتى في العصر الحديث اي منذو خمسين سنة على الاكثر وبصراحة انا التمس لهم العذر كون ان تلك الاحداث تذكر على سبيل العموم دون الدخول في تلك التفاصيل التي تجعل من تلك الاحداث حدثا تاريخيا بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معني *( تاريخ الحدث - ومكانه - والاسباب التي ادت الى وقوعه ولو عن طريق الاستنتاجات حيث ان هذه الاستنتاجات تكون حقيقة الى ان يثب بالدليل القاطع عدم صحتها - وكذلك طرفي الحدث**)*فكما نعلم جميعا انه ليس صيحا على المطلق ان المسلمين فقط هم من وجهوا الينا الاضطهادات وعمليات القتل فمنذ ان جاء السيد المسيح الى عالمنا *( الملئ بالشرور )* وهو في صراع مع قوي الشر التي لا ترغب في وجوده ولا تريد ان تستمع اليه فبدأ الصراع من الحاكم الروماني الذي طلب رأسه عندما اخبره المجوس بميلاده وانه قادم ليهلك عرشه ومملكته ثم بدأت في صراعة مع اليهود طوال فترة تبشيره وانتهت طبعا بان فضلوا عليه لص وطالبوا بصلبه هو ثم كانت بعد ذلك ان تجمع اليهود والرومان على اضطهادات وقتل وظهر ما يسمي بعصر الشهداء وما الى ذلك من تفصيلات انتم اعلم بها مني ولكننا نحتاج كماقلت الى تأصيلها وتأريخها على النحو الذي ذكرت واريد ان انوه على انه ليس الغرض من هذا العمل التأصيل لفكرة استباح القتل عند المسلمين واتهامهم بالسعي لابادة كل من لا يعتنق الاسلام او تحديدا ليس الغرض منه توسيع الهوة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين خصوصا في مصر وانما اردت من ذلك هدفين 
*الاول :* تعزية كل من فقد شخص عزيز عليه في صدام طائفي وهذا من منطلق ما تنبأ به السيد المسيح منذو اكثر من 2000 سنة حينما قال لمن حوله فى زمنه واخبار وتعزية لمن سيجيء من بعده اننا سنضطهد ونقتل من اجل اسمه وان الذي سيقوم بذلك سيقوم به وهو يظن انه يقوم بعمل يرضي الرب *( وعذرا ان لم استطع استحضار المعني اللفظي للاية كوني اذكر معناها فقط من الذاكرة كما انني ليس معي نسخة من الانجيل المقدس )* افلا ترون معي ان هذه الكلمات للسيد المسيح له المجد اكبر تعزية للكثيرين الان وانهم *( الكثير منهم )* سيدركون ويعون اكبر نبؤة ليسع المسيح فيقوي ايمانهم بإلاههم الذي اخبر فحدث ما اخبر به 
*وثانيا :* هو ان نري لهؤلاء المتشددين الاسلاميين ان الاقباط في مصر قد عانوا الكثير على ايدي انوع من الحكام فسروا الاسلام على حسب اهوائهم واطماعهم الشخصية وظنوا انهم بقتل بقتل المسيحيين واضطهادهم قد قدموا خدمة لربهم كما تنبأبه يسوع كما ذكرت وبذلك نرد علي هؤلاء في سؤالهم التقليدي والمتكرر لماذا يخشي الاقباط من الحكم يالشريعة الاسلامية فنحن سنعرض اسباب تخوفنا بشكل علمي موثق تاريخيا بعيدا عن شخصنة الموضوع حتى لاندخل انفسنا في جدل فارغ


----------



## elghost (28 أبريل 2012)

بالنسبه لاضطهاد الاقباط بالمعني الاصح المصريين الاقباط 

فرق بين اضطهاد المسيحيه علي مر العصور وبين اضطهاد الاقباط خاصة 

وخصوصا الاطهاد الاسلامي للاقباط موجز بسيط للاطهاد الذي حدث للاقباط 

بخلاف ما حدث في الاونه الاخيره 

*أكاذيب تاريخية – السماحة مع الاقباط (الجزء الاول )  *


*أكاذيب تاريخية – السماحة مع الاقباط (الجزء الثاني )*


*أكاذيب تاريخية - السماحة مع الأقباط ( الجزء الثالث )*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مايو 2012)

مع أحترامي الشديد لرأيك...
(لكن الأضطهاد الديني العقائدي يؤرخه التاريخ ويسجله الزمن..فتلك الأشياء لا تنسي..)​​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (2 مايو 2012)

هنا فى ارشيف بالفيديو 

http://osama111.blogspot.com/


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 مايو 2012)

يوجد فى هذا المنتدى مجموعة كتابات رائعة للسيدة+ايرينى+ تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر منذ بداية الاسلام حتى القرن العشرين توضح جرائم المسلمين تجاة المسيحين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2012)

*أوكيه إتفضل حضرتك الموضوع متثبت كمان 


تاريخ مصر و المسيحية من القرن الأول حتى القرن العشرون

أو 
تاريخ مصر و المسيحية من القرن الأول حتى القرن العشرون


و الاثنين واحد

طبعا دا بإختصار على أد ما الواحد قدر يعنى

و لو ياريت لو عندك تعليق إكتبه 
عشان أستفيد​*


----------

